# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Периодически пропадает интернет

## Мяу

Здравствуйте!
Хотела бы обратиться к знающим людям за консультацией. С некоторых пор для выхода в интернет стала пользоваться xDSL-модемом (ранее пользовалась кабелем). Моя проблема заключается в том, что периодически (через раз-два) при включении компьютера и попытке выйти в интернет страницы не грузятся и не отображаются. Проверяла настройки получаемого IP, DNS и пр., все в порядке, нигде ничего не слетает. :Unsure:  На модеме также горят все положенные кнопки.
Решить эту проблему удается только методом выключения/включения самого модема, интернет появляется и работает без перебоев... до следующего выключения и последующего включения компьютера... :Hmm: 

Возможно, кто-нибудь сможет подсказать, в чем тут может быть дело и в каких настройках следует покопаться. 
Буду благодарна за любые советы.  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Какая ОС, какой модем?

----------


## Мяу

ОС - Win XP Home SP-2
Модем - ZTE ZXDSL 831 Series

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Если я правильно понял, то модем у Вас  настроен таким образом, что сам соединяется и а Ваш ПК получает автоматом настройки сети. Если да, то попробуйте все настройки сети выставит вручную, а в DNS - пропишите DNS Вашего провайдера

----------


## Мяу

Взяла у провайдера настройки сети и прописала их вручную. Но к сожалению, не помогло.. Т.е. при перезагрузке все путем, а стОит только выключить комп, ситуация повторяется

----------

